# Excel calculator now includes hardness



## PerthMobility (Apr 3, 2016)

With thanks for the assistance from SMF community members I have now added automatic hardness calculation to the the Excel SS. I have also added a recommended maximum percentage in the Oils DB. This is very much a guide but may be helpful to beginners like me.

There are many gaps in the Data Base data however. If any one can help me fill in the gaps it will be very much appreciated. 

Download from HERE.

There apparently is a school of thought that says the INI reading of soap is quite important. I am far too much a newbie to comment but to be fair to those who do use the indicator I have added INI to our calculator. 

There is also a sample recipe which meets both the Hardness and INI criteria, in theory. 

Download from HERE


----------

